# ROHM PCT Caps



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

OK into week 4 of PCT and I'm really impressed with the ROHM Caps, I can recommend these to anyone above just using the standard Nolva Clomid Tabs.

My PCT is:

2 x ROHM PCT Caps - ED

25mg Aromasin - ED

500mg - Trib ED

3 x Caps ZMA - ED

My gains and strength are pretty much what they where on cycle, and my labido is still very good, normally by week 2-3 my strength and labido is down, but the above PCT seems to be just right for me.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Were you already on the Aromasin during cycle or did you start it when you started PCT?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

No mate was running Adex in the cycle, the Aromasin for PCT.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i liked rohm pct caps too bit pricey though...but very good


----------



## cm392352 (Jul 12, 2004)

Definitely. I think they're an awesome product.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Can you explain what these are please? Excuse my ignorance


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

thestudbeast said:


> Can you explain what these are please? Excuse my ignorance


Soory mate do you mean waht's in them or what they do?


----------



## takeone (May 23, 2007)

i'm thinking of using aromasin with nolva for my pct while having used armidex throughout my cycle,on another board they said that aromasin takes a couple of weeks to build up so its better to have used it throughout the cycle so its already built up in your system.what do you guys think?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

I wouldn't use it through out a cycle but if you want then just start it for the last two weeks of cycle. I tend to stop the Adex one day and start the Aromasin the next without any noticable problems.


----------



## takeone (May 23, 2007)

yeah thats what i was planning on doing,i think i'll stick to my original plan then,i've also got 12-50 mg clomid do you think it would be worth taking 100 mg for the first 6 days of pct or just a waste of time?


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm asking whats in a ROHM cap?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nolva

Clomid

Proviron

PT141


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

used the caps for the 1st time at the end of my last cycle, and was really impressed...will deffo be adding them to future cycles....


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> Nolva
> 
> Clomid
> 
> ...


PT141, I never realised they contained this, also I didn't realise it was orally active.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you do now


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

Sorry if I am being ignorant but what is PT141


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

It's in Melanotan II it is a substance also called Bremelanotide, it basically gives you increased labido and works similar to viagra.


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice !!


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

Anyone used these lately? I wonder how good they are without hcg?

How much longer does recovery take compared to SportDr and Hackskii approach?

Any thoughts??


----------



## Stevro (Jun 17, 2008)

Are they only made by UGLs?


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

**EDIT** NO you can't


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the ROHM PCT caps contain

Proviron

Nolvadex

Clomid

extract from MTII (used for fertility in the states)

so pretty much a standard PCT approach


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Stevro said:


> Are they only made by UGLs?


They are only made by ROHM mate, no one else does them.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

> Anyone used these lately? I wonder how good they are without hcg?
> 
> How much longer does recovery take compared to SportDr and Hackskii approach?
> 
> Any thoughts??


Recovery takes as long as it does, ie. if your shutdown hard ie. from Deca then recovery may take a little longer this goes for SP and Hacks PCT as well.

They are only guides as everyone will recover differently.

As for how do they compare to SD and Hacks PCT, I personally would say very well when I use to use them.


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

Harry said:


> They are only made by ROHM mate, no one else does them.


I have heard great things about ROHM products. Any company that goes to that much effort to produce a pct mixture like that is impressive.

Shame my effing source has no access to ROHM products:cursing:


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> the ROHM PCT caps contain
> 
> Proviron
> 
> ...


So possibly better for getting those little swimmers back than standard PCT?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate mind you the proviron will help with that as well....

PCT is just the start of recovery if you have been on a long or heavy cycle you will not be recovered after the 4 week PCT....but it will kick start the path to recover


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

how long do you think it would take to recover with no chemical help?


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate mind you the proviron will help with that as well....
> 
> PCT is just the start of recovery if you have been on a long or heavy cycle you will not be recovered after the 4 week PCT....but it will kick start the path to recover


So potentially, with a bit of Vit E and some Zinc, this may be preferable to standard hcg style pct with regard to getting sperm production running again.

Interesting!


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh, got excited too quick then, and am now confused.

Googled this.

However, a brief note on proviron. What evidence is there that proviron lacks androgenic activity. The literature presents this by the absence of proviron to influence significantly infertility, erythropoiesis, lipids, and sex hormones. Except for the obsessive compulsive that needs to take a substance, thus replacing an AAS with adverse HPTA effects with one that does not, proviron is a worthless AAS, useful for nothing. Proviron will not support or provide any basis for the return of HPTA function.

The quoted abstract from the study by Varma and Patel really does not give one any information. [Varma TR, Patel RH. The effect of mesterolone on sperm count, on serum follicle stimulating hormone, luteinizing hormone, plasma testosterone and outcome in idiopathic oligospermic men. Int J Gynaecol Obstet 1988;26:121-8.] The study is poor from the abstract alone. Please note that the statement, "Mesterolone had no depressing effect on low or normal serum FSH and LH levels but had depressing effect on 25% if the levels were elevated," refers unidentified group. The groups in the study include, "One hundred ten patients . . . had normal serum FSH, LH and plasma testosterone, 85 patients . . . had low serum FSH, LH and low plasma testosterone." Nowhere is there a group with elevated levels. Nonetheless, the cited effect is a "depressing effect" not stated as significant. Knowing the fluctuation in gonadotropin levels on testing even at a P<0.05 would not be meaningful. But it does go to the point that proviron has no adverse effect on the HPTA.

Mesterolone is useless for infertility. A year after the Varma study, 1989, the World Health Organization published a study demonstrating, "[n]o significant changes semen quality during the course of the study, apart from an increase in sperm concentration 3 months after the start of treatment. The increase was greatest among the placebo treated group, but did not differ significantly between treatment groups." [Mesterolone and idiopathic male infertility: a double-blind study. World Health Organization Task Force on the Diagnosis and Treatment of Infertility. Int J Androl 1989;12:254-64.]

In 1991, a study concludes, "Because similar semen improvement also occurred in the placebo controls, our findings cast doubt on the possible usefulness of high-dose Mesterolone treatment of idiopathic male infertility." [Gerris J, Comhaire F, Hellemans P, Peeters K, Schoonjans F. Placebo-controlled trial of high-dose Mesterolone treatment of idiopathic male infertility. Fertil Steril 1991;55:603-7.]

These confirm an earlier study from 1983. [Wang C, Chan CW, Wong KK, Yeung KK. Comparison of the effectiveness of placebo, clomiphene citrate, mesterolone, pentoxifylline, and testosterone rebound therapy for the treatment of idiopathic oligospermia. Fertil Steril 1983;40:358-65.] Treatment with the mesterolone (100 mg/day) therapy did not result in a significant increase in the mean sperm concentration or pregnancy in the partners.

Proviron is useless in promoting erythropoiesis (formation of red blood cell elements) and bone formation (a mixed effect of testosterone through the androgen receptor and estradiol receptor), both evidence of androgenic activity. Mesterolone (100 mg/d) is ineffective in raising hemoglobin and hematocrit levels significantly from baseline in individuals with hypogonadism. The study cites that Mesterolone did not increase serum testosterone (but also did not mention that there is a decrease). [Jockenhovel F, Vogel E, Reinhardt W, Reinwein D. Effects of various modes of androgen substitution therapy on erythropoiesis. Eur J Med Res 1997;2:293-8.]

As recent as 2003, mesterolone (100 mg/d) for 6 months administered to hypogonadal males failed to significantly raise bone mineral density (BMD). Treatment with testosterone undecanoate (160 mg/d), testosterone enanthate 250 mg (every 21 days), or a single subcutaneous implantation of 1,200 mg crystalline testosterone did result in BMD increases. [schubert M, Bullmann C, Minnemann T, Reiners C, Krone W, Jockenhovel F. Osteoporosis in male hypogonadism: responses to androgen substitution differ among men with primary and secondary hypogonadism. Horm Res 2003;60:21-8.]

Erythropoiesis and bone formation are positive aspects of androgens useful under certain clinical conditions. AAS consistently have adverse effects on lipid profiles that are generally observed as a decrease in HDL (good cholesterol). In 1999, twenty years after the study cited by MaxRep [Nikkanen V. Plasma cholesterol, triglycerides, FSH and testosterone levels of normolipemic male patients with decreased fertility treated with mesterolone. Andrologia 1979;11:33-6.] proviron was found to adversely effect the lipid profile in hypogonadal men. The study by abstract analysis is hard to detail but an adverse effect of proviron is reported. Also, the study reports on serum testosterone levels with androgen treatments. Androgen substitution led to no significant increase of serum testosterone in the proviron group, subnormal testosterone in the testosterone undecanoate group, normal testosterone in the testosterone enanthate group, and high-normal testosterone in the crystalline testosterone group. The message is proviron did not affect the HPTA. [Jockenhovel F, Bullmann C, Schubert M, et al. Influence of various modes of androgen substitution on serum lipids and lipoproteins in hypogonadal men. Metabolism 1999;48:590-6.] The same author reports that proviron administration has no effect on serum FSH or testosterone. [Nikkanen V. The effects of mesterolone on the male accessory sex organs, on spermiogram, plasma testosterone and FSH. Andrologia 1978;10:299-306.]

I have said too much already. A further review of proviron literature will not change the use of proviron as an AAS for either anabolic or androgenic effects. Bottom line: Proviron is of no use for anything.

Hmm??


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

I asked for Clomid and Nova but the guy recommended the ROHM Caps so i'm giving them a go, starting this week a cycle of Tes En with Armidex EOD, i was thinking of running Nandrolone Pheny, but think maybe not for a first cycle, ill post on how the PCT goes, from what i have read it looks very positive, also it was mentioned that the caps where a bit pricy but the price of Clomid+Nolva is not?

Cheers Guys

Thanks for this usefull thread...


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

so according to that article proviron is rubbish!!


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Rohms PCT caps worked well for me, libido through the roof


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Just finished PCT using ROHM caps. Everything seems to be working as it should, and have kept the majority of gains made during last cycle. Only down side is that I found them to be quite harsh on the system in so much as I suffered quite bad acne across the shoulders, neck, and on the face from about the second week forward, (no acne during cycle); thankfully now clearing up. I'll definitely use again though intending to cruise between my next two blasts.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Squirrel said:


> Only down side is that I found them to be quite harsh on the system in so much as I suffered quite bad acne across the shoulders, neck, and on the face from about the second week forward, (no acne during cycle); thankfully now clearing up.


That will be down to hormonal imbalance, not the caps.

When I used to come off, was the only time I'd experience any skin inflammation.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Nytol said:


> That will be down to hormonal imbalance, not the caps.


Thanks Nytol, thought the caps were giving me grief :thumbup1:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I know someone who used them, he RAVED on about them, said they were awesome, couldn't praise them enough.....never mentioned any side effects at all...did mention that they made him as horny as could be though


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

First time I've heard of these.how many and how often would u take these.also how many to a box


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Anthony83 said:


> First time I've heard of these.how many and how often would u take these.also how many to a box


Sixty, two a day for 30 days...


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

I know we can't give prices but do they work out cheaper than we say 2 boxs of clomid and 2 boxs of nolvedex


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

These sound the tits or the not tits however you want to look at it lol


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

very good by all accounts


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

I cant really comment on there effectiveness to be honest, although they did make he horny as hell (this must be the pt141 in them?), but as for aiding recovery, don't really know as I've never done anything else for pct or a cycle with no pct.


----------

